# Big Cheese Open 2017



## One Wheel (Apr 1, 2017)

This isn't up on the WCA site yet, so it's here first. I'll update this post with a link once it's up. 

Big Cheese Open 2017 will be at Father Baer Hall in Eastman, WI on May 23rd, 2017.
Events:
3x3 Speedsolve (3 rounds)
2x2 Speedsolve (3 rounds)
Pyraminx (2 rounds)
Skewb (2 rounds)
5BLD (1 round)
Tentative:
4x4 Speedsolve (1 round)
Kilominx (unofficial)

Registration is limited at 100 competitors due to venue size constraints. $10 registration fee covers 5BLD and skewb, extra events are $2 each. Spectators are welcome, but $5 admission will be charged for non-competitors.


----------



## aybuck37 (Apr 1, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> This isn't up on the WCA site yet, so it's here first. I'll update this post with a link once it's up.
> 
> Big Cheese Open 2017 will be at Father Baer Hall in Eastman, WI on May 23rd, 2017.
> Events:
> ...


Cheese!


----------



## Cale S (Apr 1, 2017)

on a Tuesday?


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 1, 2017)

Well usually it's one price for up to 4 events and higher for 5 or more


----------



## aybuck37 (Apr 1, 2017)

Cale S said:


> on a Tuesday?


uh oh this may be april fools


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 2, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> uh oh this may be april fools


Well, maybe.


----------



## aybuck37 (Apr 2, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Well, maybe.


I do like the name though


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 2, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> I do like the name though


It wouldn't hurt my feelings any if somebody wanted to borrow the name for a real comp (hint, hint).


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 19, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> $10 registration fee covers 5BLD and skewb


Thats the best thing every. You sign up for a comp and can do skewb and 5BLD for free.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 19, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Thats the best thing every. You sign up for a comp and can do skewb and 5BLD for free.


can I podium with 3 DNFs???


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 19, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> can I podium with 3 DNFs???


I came 3rd with a DNF in multi at Crossroads .


----------



## cuber314159 (May 20, 2017)

If everyone gets three dnf how do they decide who wins?


Mastermind2368 said:


> I came 3rd with a DNF in multi at Crossroads .


----------



## Malkom (May 20, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> If everyone gets three dnf how do they decide who wins?


Negative points?


----------

